# لحظة ليست كأي لحظة...+=



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2009)

كثير هي اللحظة التي نتوق بها لــ
" لحظة  صمت  "لحظة نكون فيها لوحدنا ونترك الصمت يحكي 
لحظة ليست كأي لحظة
فقط نفكر ونفكر ونصمت 
لحظة نحن نختارها تبعا لما نهوى 
فمنا من يختارها مع القمر ومنا مع البحر 
لحظة بين الطبيعة بسكونها بجمالها 
وكم تروقني تلك المناظر وكم أهوى لحظآت السكونِ هذه  فاسرح بخيالي معها لواد آخر 
فقط انا وتلك اللحظة وافكاري الحالمة الورديه الى هنا ساترككم مع صور تحمل تلك اللحظة باجمل معانيها 
لعلها تلامس روحكم كمآ حدث معي
ساتركها تحكي الصفاء بحد ذاته 
أتمنى لكم الاستمتاع في هذه اللحظات






























 لحظات رائعة بنظري واتمنى ان تكون كذلك بنظركم ..
لحظات دوما تتوق لها النفس 
فهي الصفاء والنقاء والسكون هي الهدوء والراحة 
وكم هي ستكون رائعة لما تكون لحظات صمت نحييها 
مع من " نحب "
مع من " سكنوا الوجدان "
نتأمل دنيانا بأعينهم وقلوبهم
هذآ وامنياتي لكم بلحظات صمت رآئعة ..​ ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 مارس 2009)

بجد لحظات مافيش اروع منها
لازم الى يقرا الموضوع ده يسرح بخياله فى روعه اللحظه دى
ميرسى يا كليمو


----------



## وليم تل (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا استاذ كليم

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رومانسي وشاعري وجميل جدا يا كليمو

مرسي علي اللحظات الجميلة  اللي عيشتهالنا

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## لي شربل (9 مارس 2009)

*ياااي  كليمو بعرفها هادي اللحظات 
ياللي بتسرقنا من كل الدني نشعر بشعور وجداني مختلف
 نشعر بوجود الرب الغير المحدود
وبالسعادة ياللي ما بنقدر نصفها 
بتعرف مجرد ما اطلعت لهادي الصور أثارت في ذكريات خاصة من النوع ياللي نشتم فيها رائحة البحر ونشعر اننا جزء من كيان الوجود 
وفي احساس حلو كتيييييييييير لما تكون بناطحة صحاب وتنظر للبحر او النهر 
وبينتابني شعور حلو كتير لما بكون بالطائرة واجلس بجوار النافذة وانضر الارض تضوي وأشعر أني قريبة من السما كأني عم هوصل الها .
وكمان احساس رائع لما تشتم رائحة الجو بعد المطر 
ولا بمنظر الدني فيه ربيع والاشجار والزهور والطيور تلبس ثوب الفرح .
نعم ها اللحظات لا نملك أمامها سوى الصمت والتأمل والتمتع بها .
ثانكيو كليمو موضوع كتير حلو*​


----------



## amjad-ri (10 مارس 2009)

*شكرا على اللحظات 

التي هية مؤلمة بعض الشئ

شكرا كليمو

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## max mike (10 مارس 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل يا كليمو*


----------



## white rose (10 مارس 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووعة يا كليمو 

لحظات رائعة جدا جدا  

يسلموا ايديك

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

swety

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

وليم تل

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## kalimooo (11 مارس 2009)

mikel coco

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك 

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى ياكليمو على الموضوع الجميل ده
أنا عن نفسى أحب أنظر للبحروأسرح بخيالى  وأحلامى
أجمل شئ  فى البحر الموجة العليا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وبعدكدة إنتظام الأمواج 
أشكرك  كليمو 
فعلا سرحت مع البحر ومنظر الموجة رررررررررائع​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## vetaa (11 مارس 2009)

*جميله قوووووووووى
بجد بحب المناظر دى جدا
مريحه قوى

شكرا كليمو
*


----------



## kalimooo (11 مارس 2009)

لي شربل

شكرااااااااااا لكي اختي 

على لمرورك الرائع والمميز

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## MarMar2004 (12 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل قوي يا كليمو والصور اجمل واحلي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2009)

amjad-ri

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك 

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2009)

مايكل مايك

شكراااااااااا  لمرورك 

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2009)

white rose

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## monygirl (12 مارس 2009)

_موضوعك جميل با كليمو _
_فعلا الانسان فى بعض الاوقات بيحتاج للحظة من اللحظات دى _
_وبتبقى حاجميلة فعلا_
_ميرسى ليك يا كليمو

_


----------



## happy angel (13 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر  كليمووووو

موضوع رااااائع جدااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2009)

مارثا المصرية

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (13 مارس 2009)

*موضوع صامت


ههههههه



بس بجد

موضوع جمـــــــــــــــــــــيل وحلو ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا كليمو

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2009)

vetaa

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

MarMar2004

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك 

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

monygirl

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

happy angel

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رااااااااائع ياكليمو
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2009)

BosY

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2009)

kokoman

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## ناوناو (15 مارس 2009)

بجد أنا سرحت مع كلماتك وكنت محتاجة فعلاً للحظة صمت
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك كليمو وربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 مارس 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا كليمو
بجد اخدتني واتخيلت نفسي فيها
يسوع يبارك عمل ايديك​


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (15 مارس 2009)

موضوع فعلا فعلا اكتر من رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (16 مارس 2009)

موضوع رومانسي وشاعري وجميل جدا يا كليمو

مرسي علي اللحظات الجميلة اللي عيشتهالنا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (16 مارس 2009)

موضوع رومانسي وشاعري وجميل جدا يا كليمو

مرسي علي اللحظات الجميلة اللي عيشتهالنا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2009)

ناوناو

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2009)

نيفين رمزي

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2009)

ماجى باسيلى

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2009)

نيرمين عزمى

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## المجدلية (17 مارس 2009)

لحظات جميله وكلمات وصور اجمل ... سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2009)

Naglaa_y

لك مني اطيبالتحيلت

واجمل الامنيات

وجملة تشكرات

سلام المسيح


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 مارس 2009)

*لحظات رااااااائعة *
*ميرسى كليمو موضوع جميل جدا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2009)

بريسكلا

اسعدني مرورك اختي 

نورت صفحتي المتواضعه

اجمل الامنيات

وجملة تشكرات

سلام المسيح


----------

